
Ask HN: How to Make a Good CV? - lelima
Wanted to know what makes a good CV and how to make it.<p>I used cvcompiler.com but the results are vague and others websites are just click-baits.<p>In my specific case I&#x27;m a data Scientist
======
itronitron
A resume should only be one page long. For the experience section each bullet
point should describe one high level accomplishment or responsibility such
that the recruiter or hiring manager _doesn 't lose their interest_. Sounds
counter-intuitive but the goal is to keep their interest so they reach out to
learn more about you.

I am not as familiar with CVs, my understanding is that they list everything
and are therefore multiple pages in length.

~~~
lelima
I feel like 1 page is not enough but at the same time I've heard recruiters
spend only 7 sec reading a CV

